# Interviews - release forms?



## Astrotom (Apr 9, 2013)

I am starting a book, and will be incorporating interviews that I am giving some people. Do I need to have the interviewees sign release forms? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Cran (Apr 9, 2013)

The short answer is that it's not a legal requirement, but it is a prudent measure. 


> Most reporters and writers do not obtain signed interview releases  because they presume that by giving the interview, the subject has  consented to the interview and, therefore, cannot claim invasion of  privacy. In addition, many interview subjects don’t have the ability or  inclination to execute a written release -- for example, a person  interviewed by telephone for a newspaper story on a deadline.
> 
> Nevertheless, a written interview release can be useful. It can help  avoid lawsuits for libel, invasion of privacy, or even copyright  infringement (since the speaker’s words may be copyrightable). It’s wise  to obtain a signed release if the interview is lengthy, will be  reprinted verbatim (for example, in a question and answer format), or if  the subject matter of the interview is controversial.


 - From *Stanford Copyright & Fair Use*


----------



## Whisper (Apr 9, 2013)

As a former newspaper reporter I can tell you that a release is not necessary in reporting for news media. However, to keep a book publisher from being sued for libel you'll need signed releases before they will publish (usually). 

I'd play it save and get a release.


----------



## Astrotom (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, that is very useful. And interesting. I think I will go for the release, partly so the interviewee makes a conscious statement.

Would anybody be able to suggest where I might see a sample form? I had a look at that Stanford site, but the sample Grant form seems a bit far from what I need (non-recorded, interview for book, interviewee may conceal true name).

For consideration that I acknowledge, I consent to the recording of my statements and grant to _________________________ (“Company”) and Company’s assigns, licensees, and successors the right to copy, reproduce, and use all or a portion of the statements (the “Interview”) for all purposes, including advertising, trade, or any commercial purpose throughout the world and in perpetuity.
I grant the right to use my image and name in connection with all uses of the Interview and waive the right to inspect or approve any use of my Interview.


----------



## Cran (Apr 18, 2013)

Astrotom said:


> For consideration that I acknowledge, I [comma, and space for grantee's name here, comma, hereby give my] consent to the recording of my statements and grant to _________________________ (“Company”) and Company’s assigns, licensees, and successors the right to copy, reproduce, and use all or [any] portion of the statements (the “Interview”) for all purposes, including advertising, trade, or any commercial purpose throughout the world and in perpetuity.
> I grant the right to use my image and name in connection with all uses of the Interview and waive the right to inspect or approve any use of my Interview.


[Add space for signature and date]

Personally, I wouldn't even mention a right to inspect or approve because in most cases it's not a right, but a privilege or a courtesy. It's only a right if the interviewee or agent/representative is paying for the publication. 

[For consideration that I acknowledge,] - Does this mean you are paying the interviewee? If not, then lose the clause, because that's what it says and a signed agreement binds both parties.


----------

